# The story of what I ate today



## Ruru (May 26, 2017)

Sigh! Today I stuffed my face. It started with the  mango I was eating on the way home. I was planning to eat a bit of it, but I ended up eating the whole thing. Then there were the chips. Like what happened with the mango, I planned to eat only a bit, but eventually found myself pouring the last few chips in my mouth. I just couldn't seem to stop myself from eating when there was  food in front of me.
We're not done yet, when I got home, I ate a peach. After that; slices of cheese, after that rice crackers covered in peanut butter and cream cheese. It tasted so good. I couldn't stop.
Then I opened the fridge door and saw the rice that we ate for dinner. At first I was eating it as it lied on the bench of the fridge, but a few seconds later, I took it from the bench and rested it on my lap and was stuffing my face with rice like a thanksgiving turkey. I stopped when I got sick of the taste of rice. I put the pot back on the bench and closed the fridge and looked around the kitchen hunting for my next meal.
Saw a banana, so I ate it.
Saw cereal, ate the too.
Then I made myself a cup of cocoa and poured maple syrup in it to see how it tasted, kinda weird. Not doing that again, but that didn't stop me from finishing it.
Now that is the story of what I ate today.


----------



## Tiashe (May 26, 2017)

I'm laughing too much. :smile:  I like this story. U_U


----------



## ireneintheworld (Jun 9, 2017)

I felt a bit like that last night watching the election madness but my diet being for health reasons (and me being old and wise enough to know better) I fished a packet of lovely cold meat out of the fridge and ate that - this was after midnight by the way. Then I scanned a cupboard and found a packet of buckwheat super-seeds low-fat multigrain cakes, so I at two of them by themselves...not smothered with cream cheese that is not in my fridge! Ahhh. Not satisfying in the least.


----------



## sas (Jun 13, 2017)

ireneintheworld said:


> I felt a bit like that last night watching the election madness but my diet being for health reasons (and me being old and wise enough to know better) I fished a packet of lovely cold meat out of the fridge and ate that - this was after midnight by the way. Then I scanned a cupboard and found a packet of buckwheat super-seeds low-fat multigrain cakes, so I at two of them by themselves...not smothered with cream cheese that is not in my fridge! Ahhh. Not satisfying in the least.



Irene....my local grocery carries fat free cream cheese (tastes the same)! I am ecstatic. As appetizer I have multi-grain crackers with the cream cheese...pretty guilt free. Of course, there's that red wine to top it off.


----------



## Aleph01 (Jun 20, 2017)

At least some of it was healthy? So that cancels some of the "bad" stuff, right?


----------



## PsychoSarah (Jul 2, 2017)

Well, it gave what the title said it would, but I found it too typical of a situation to really be funny.


----------



## Tella (Aug 5, 2017)

What the hell did I just read? It's an F-ing masterpiece!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh, thats so funny! I've been there too! Every bland, salt-free, sugar-free morsle will do but it's never enough...wrote a poem, How Many Potsickers Can an Old Lady Eat?.... turns out, alot...ooo so yummy!


----------

